# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مصحف فارسي مخطوط 975هجـ

## أحمد البكري

مصحف فارسي مخطوط 

بخط: ابن شاه محمد درويش محمد الشريف

تم نسخه: يوم الأثنين 3 من ذي الحجة 975 هجـ- 1568 م
384 ورقة
***  نسخة ايرانية مزوقة على الاسلوب الهروي, تمت كتابتها في 3 ذا 975 على يد درويش محمد شريف بن شاه محمد؛ 384 ورقة ايرانية, 235:325 ملم؛ كراسات رباعية؛ خط نسخي جلي؛ ديباجتان لسورة الفاتحة واول البقرة مكتوبة بماء الذهب والخط الريحاني.
***

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف1

82 ورقة

http://rs745p6.rapidshare.com/cgi-bi...uth=0123456789



او
http://fs07n5.sendspace.com/dl/7d591...t%20tt%201.rar
أو
http://dc581.2shared.com/download/e7...70536-536ed009

أو
http://freakshare.com/files/ublar7n8...-tt-1.rar.html
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/IMOATPCMAJ5F
أو
http://asfile.com/file/97mOuco
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/53267018/..._tt_1.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف2


http://verzend.be/bsigo1br7mk6/muss7..._tt_2.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

روابط اضافية لتحميل ملف2:
http://rs362p1.rapidshare.com/cgi-bi...uth=0123456789
أو
http://www.sendspace.com/file/douf4u
أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/megMS0Hk...tott_tt_2.html

وللمزيد من الروابط:
http://mirrorstack.com/gx1z9p1dwmfq


ملف3:

http://rs909p6.rapidshare.com/cgi-bi...uth=0123456789

أو
http://www.sendspace.com/file/21bywa
أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/noWXrZ0Z...tott_tt_3.html
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/xqgr9t8c5h27
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/58757392/..._tt_3.rar.html
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/IGZLGWDMWM0P
أو
http://www.ziddu.com/download/20947911/muss7ffarsimkhtotttt3.rar.html
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/igcu...htott_tt_3.rar
أو
http://freakshare.com/files/5fphlwn2...-tt-3.rar.html
أو
http://depositfiles.com/files/j8whiw00y

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف 4 والآخير

131 صورة


http://rs34p6.rapidshare.com/cgi-bin...uth=0123456789

أو
http://freakshare.com/files/yagfrw1x...-tt-4.rar.html
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5vhr...htott_tt_4.rar
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/6K16AYDMSF
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/59013083/..._tt_4.rar.html
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/e42rty816qp9

----------


## أحمد البكري

عذرا فقد تبيَّن لي أنه وقعت مني ورقتين من الملف 2 (er86 , er87) أثناء الرفع لذلك سأعيد - إن شاء الله تعالى - رفع المخطوط بعد تصغير الصور واضافة الورقتين

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف1
120 ورقة

92.3 ميغا

http://www.sendspace.com/file/19oqe9
أو
http://asfile.com/file/vi5agdq
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/rw7x4gsc4561
أو
http://www23.zippyshare.com/v/33484818/file.html
أو
http://www.sharebeast.com/kx0o46av50yu
أو
http://freakshare.com/files/rxg2eo3r...-tt-1.rar.html
أو
http://www.sharebeast.com/kx0o46av50yu
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/b0ec3406e..._tt_1.rar.html
أو
http://bitshare.com/files/vmm6dgrs/m...-tt-1.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف2

132 ورقة

97.2 ميغا

http://www.sendmyway.com/fggl532phmp6
أو
http://www.putlocker.com/file/A42E923E24A80A8A
أو
http://www.sendspace.com/file/9g9nk4
أو
http://bitshare.com/files/uoxerllr/m...-tt-2.rar.html
أو
http://freakshare.com/files/gd0d8mrd...-tt-2.rar.html
أو
http://www.ziddu.com/download/220192...tttt2.rar.html
أو
http://www.sendspace.com/file/9g9nk4

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف3 وآخير

137 ورقة
100.3 ميغا

http://www.sendmyway.com/3gmn0cn8dgxt
أو
http://www.sendspace.com/file/yrehif
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/RKS00BLM2B8
أو
http://www29.zippyshare.com/v/92853622/file.html
أو
http://bitshare.com/files/c50vjju0/m...-tt-3.rar.html
أو
http://freakshare.com/files/khqg5smk...-tt-3.rar.html
أو
http://asfile.com/file/cMq3seq
أو
http://www29.zippyshare.com/v/92853622/file.html
أو
http://www.sharebeast.com/a2hxz76ki35h
أو
http://dfiles.eu/files/wmy7tce15

----------


## القعقاع محمد

جزاك الله خيراً أخانا الحبيب أحمد البكري
بالنسبة لروابط الجزء الأول لم يعد أيٌ منها يعمل. 
برجاء إعادة رفعها. 
وحبذا لو رفعتموها على موقع (أرشيف) هي وجميع مرفوعاتكم الغالية الثمينة؛ فروابط أرشيف أدوم بكثير من غيرها.
مع خالص الدعوات لك بالمغفرة والقبول

----------


## أحمد البكري

المخطوط في ملف واحد 
274 ميغا

http://bitshare.com/files/vnnlkw4v/m...tt-tt.rar.html
أو
http://uploaded.net/file/6sbdt3o9
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/4XJCTZPMIR
أو
http://asfile.com/file/lKqD3lk
أو
http://www.tusfiles.net/9o5e9kl76k5y

----------

